# Old School 1990 Mitsubishi A-2504 Ultra Rare Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for auction 

Old School 1990 Mitsubishi A 2504 Ultra RARE Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------

